# Get unlimited data if you are currently tiered



## eckdawg5

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10882-get-unlimited-data-from-verizon-if-you-dont-have-it/

Thought I'd share this from another thread. A couple of guys have started new accounts and were able to get unlimited data. What they did was call customer service and add the 4G unlimited hotspot (which I guess requires unlimited data). Then (not sure how long they kept it on their plan) they went online to my verizon and removed the hotspot feature but the unlimited data stays on the plan.


----------



## jcutter347

eckdawg5 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...u-dont-have-it/
> 
> Thought I'd share this from another thread. A couple of guys have started new accounts and were able to get unlimited data. What they did was call customer service and add the 4G unlimited hotspot (which I guess requires unlimited data). Then (not sure how long they kept it on their plan) they went online to my verizon and removed the hotspot feature but the unlimited data stays on the plan.


Good info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Grnlantern79

I can also confirm this does work, it took 2 calls and I asked her why is 4G different from 3g and her words were when you download something from 3g is only reads slighty ahead of say a movie, but when you download with 4G its done really fast. So if you were tethering to a tablet it would eat up your data really fast. So that is why 4G unlimited data is needed. Added it and said she now has unlimited and she just got an account 3 months ago and just got a Droid Razr so it took two calls acting very nice about it and declining it if you don't get unlimited. Just wanted to share my experience. Will wait 24 hours to remove hotspot from account. But others are stating they remove it right after. She said something about 90 days yadayada didn't want to ask to many questions to ruin it by asking a supervisor that would deny it. I will repost if necessary.


----------



## TwinShadow

I'll be grandfathered for my unlimited data, but this is nice to know for those who didn't get the chance for unlimited data. There's only two lines active on the account I'm on, mine and my mom's, and well, she only has a flip phone.

It may be only a matter of time before this is fixed in their systems, but until then, people who want this should definitely take advantage of this while the loophole exists.


----------



## psycho_maniac

Thanks. I just switched to tiered data.


----------



## eckdawg5

psycho_maniac said:


> Thanks. I just switched to tiered data.


did you have unlimited data to begin with? Did you lose it? Usually if you replace the smartphone with a feature phone (instance of loaner phone or temp device while waiting for insurance replacement) and you lose the unlimited data, they'll file a special claim to put it back onto your account.


----------



## psycho_maniac

eckdawg5 said:


> did you have unlimited data to begin with? Did you lose it? Usually if you replace the smartphone with a feature phone (instance of loaner phone or temp device while waiting for insurance replacement) and you lose the unlimited data, they'll file a special claim to put it back onto your account.


I've been a grandfathered alltel user and finally gave in and switched to a actual vzw plan cuz i think that was the reason service sucked on cm7 for the thunderbolt. I was also sick of my phone not telling me what towers I was on. (On the lockscreen where it is supposed to say vzw it doesn't say anything)


----------



## eckdawg5

psycho_maniac said:


> I've been a grandfathered alltel user and finally gave in and switched to a actual vzw plan cuz i think that was the reason service sucked on cm7 for the thunderbolt. I was also sick of my phone not telling me what towers I was on. (On the lockscreen where it is supposed to say vzw it doesn't say anything)


I used to be on a grandfathered alltel's grandfathered us cellular plan lol. Around this area the service was best with those prl's. I could even connect to the in law's sprint network extender. Got off that plan onto my own (verizon) and I kept my unlimited data but my service isn't as good. Can't connect to the extender anymore either. Hope this helps you get back to unlimited data


----------



## z28nck33

Lol just tried this and they caught that I don't have unlimited data and wouldn't do it


----------



## z28nck33

Edit: GD double post pisses me off


----------



## psycho_maniac

so anybody else try this? i finally switched to my tiered data plan cuz i wanted an official vzw plan and am thinking about trying this. anybody else have luck doing this recently?


----------



## benefit14snake

Yes!!! It works... whats the saying? If at first you do not succeed, try try again? Well thats what i did and i got unlimited. Just act really stupid and say you were looking online and it said unlimited hotspot and thats what you want. Took me two calls, and during the first call the lady angrily said well we cant do this so i will make a notation on your account! Still worked the second time..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## bebeau25

Has anyone gone through a full billing cycle to see if the unlimited stays?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## benefit14snake

Paid for two months. Viewed my third month and i still have unlimited. The did get me with prorated crap though...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

benefit14snake said:


> Paid for two months. Viewed my third month and i still have unlimited. The did get me with prorated crap though...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


so you paid for 2 months with the tethering on your bill?


----------



## benefit14snake

Nope took tethering off after about 10 minutes.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac

tryin now lol
edit: vzws 611 is so confusing


----------



## psycho_maniac

dude... i did one better. she just put me back on unlimited plan and i didnt even have to add the hotspot that was AWESOME! she did that cuz i was originally on an umlimted plan. 
!


----------



## blaquejohn

I did it this morning after three different CSR I finally got my unlimited data/hotspot mention plan#76153 thats the code for 4g unlimited mobile hotspot


----------



## Robstunner

I did it via Verizon wireless chat and it worked on the first try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

